# Bud vase ?



## IRISH (Oct 18, 2004)

Found this the other day, Oz-riley thinks it's a bud vase and I'd say he's probably right.
 It's about three inches tall, bisque (sp? non-glazed) with the ladys face embossed very boldly on the front, no makers mark of any sort.
 It was the only thing I got [] but it's a nice little "thing" to find.







 The rust stains will clean off but it will take ages,  I just put this photo of it up before it get's lost in the lab/workshop for months [] .


----------



## deepwoods (Oct 19, 2004)

Irish - Nice find - it certainly has that "ancient" look to it. Is muriatic acid too harsh for    bisque?  Ive seen it get off rust in a few days. Cheers.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't like to use Hydrochloric Acid (muriatic acid) for any stoneware, it's just too hard to get out.  The item above had been in a 10% Phosphoric Acid solution for a few days before I took it's photo, it will take a while in this treatment followed by a few months soaking in pure water (changed a few times a week, if I remember to change it [8|] ) to get all the acid out.


----------



## Monsonant (Oct 19, 2004)

Irish , A most unusual item . Pardon me while I think out load here .... 3 " is a bit shallow , even for a bud vase.  Vases seldom have handles,  those do look like handles to me and not part of the design. Two handles are often placed on items that were meant to sit on a table so it could be accessed from both sides . Items with handles usually have a spout or pouring lip unless they were made to hold something like Jam or mustard  but bisque (being unglazed) would not likely contain any type liquid because it would absorb it ...... that leaves a  dry substance like sugar but sugar (and well as Jam & mustard etc )   would usually have a cover.  . A couple questions ....Does it look like it would take a cover  Does it have a pouring lip , Are the handle centered or offset ?   d.e.a.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't think it ever had a cover as it's a little bit wonky and uneven around the lip, there is no spout of any sort.  The handles do appear to be real handles but a bit small to hang onto [] they are in the center. 
 Sorry about the lack of photo quality but here is a side veiw


----------



## Monsonant (Oct 20, 2004)

If the handles were off centered toward the rear I would guess wall pocket . The only other idea I can come up with is that it may have hung on a ribbon or twine that attached to the handles . Bisque was cheap stuff so maybe this may be some sort of a carnival consolation prize  , Or maybe a candy container .... or a ......... I give up .       d.e.a.


----------



## Maine Digger (Oct 20, 2004)

I think it's a prototype for a early Fosters mug![8D]


----------



## wheelnuts (Oct 21, 2004)

Now I know what mine is? Its a maybe Bud Vase. Although mine is exactly the same shape its green with a white face. Dug in a 1910 tip. I can't tell you where, oh alright it was the old Marrickville Tip.
 Always wondered what it was.


----------



## mibottles (Dec 6, 2004)

> I don't like to use Hydrochloric Acid (muriatic acid) for any stoneware, it's just too hard to get out. The item above had been in a 10% Phosphoric Acid solution for a few days before I took it's photo, it will take a while in this treatment followed by a few months soaking in pure water (changed a few times a week, if I remember to change it  ) to get all the acid out.


 

 Why not soak the object in a basic solution after the acid treatment?  Seems like one could use lime or baking soda to better neutralize the acid...

 Chris Woods
Historic Glasshouse


----------



## IRISH (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi mibottles, welcome to the forum.
 Hydrochloric Acid gets into the stoneware deeper than the baking soda solution and would take months to neutralize it all (depending on the stoneware),  it also gasses a lot where Phosphoric will do it's job then mostly soak out in the water bath then slowly reacts to a weak solution of Sodium Carbonate if it's needed.  A big problem after soaking in Soda is getting the salt out of the item if left in it will slowly crystalize and destroy the item, this is why some things treated years ago start flakeing glaze or going powdery.

 Hydrochloric can also do some nasty things with various Oxide crud than can get into stone and create worse stains that you will never get out (I've been there done that [] ).
 I can strongly recommend that people only use Hydrochloric Acid on things it cannot soak into ie= glass [] .


 Hey wheelnuts, any chance of a photo of your one ?  Should Travis, Anton etc. and I go pay a visit to Marrickville ? [] [] .


----------



## diginit (Dec 16, 2004)

I remember seeing one of these with a red sash fed between the handles and then around the neck,then back through the handles and up. This one was hung and filled with popourri. I don't know what it was orginally used for. Sorry.Back to square one.
 Next Guess Please...


----------



## IRISH (Dec 17, 2004)

I'd never thought of a potpourri holder,  it could well be that too I suppose.
 Looks like I will just have to invent some long winded story about the history, use and value of it to tell new collectors who come to my place [] [] .


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 17, 2004)

Nice looking antique Irish! Have you ever tried oxalic acid? I use it for cleaning my iron stained mineral specimens.. It is a non-corrosive cleaner also called wood bleach, it works great... I dont have any problems with any white porus feldspathic alumina  based things... just dont let it make a yellow tea...  change it if you see the solution picking up iron, then plop it in a baking soda bath to neutralize...  Taz


----------

